# Zerknülltes Papier



## jackassol (6. Mai 2006)

Es gibt doch immer wieder animationen (meißt in Flash) die aussehen als ob ein zerknültes papier aufgeht... wie zb hier

Mit welchem programm macht man so etwa......vieleicht gibt es ja für dieses Programm sogar ein Plugin?


mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke, die Frage ist besser im Flash-Forum aufgehoben,
da diese Art von Animation nicht so einfach mit Photoshop/ Image Ready umsetzbar ist.

=> verschoben


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Mai 2006)

Ich denke, die Frage wäre eher in einem Grafikforum aufgehoben, da diese Animation nicht mit Flash-Bordmitteln erstellt wurde, sondern bestenfalls als Einzelbildsequenz importiert. ^^

Mein Vorschlag: Nimm Dir ein Stück Papier und eine Digicam und fotografiere das ganze auf einem schwarzen Hintergrund in verschiedenen Stadien des Zerknüllens. Dann als JPG-Sequenz in Flash importieren --> fertig.

Gruß
.


----------

